# How long can diarrhea last?



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I have a 3 week old Alpine boy who has had diarrhea since Sunday (today is Tuesday). The vet was out yesterday and checked him and he appears okay. A fecal sample was run (nothing there). I've done gatorade and cut back on the milk. I've done Di-Methox (Sulfadimethoxine Antibacterial soluble powder). I've done Pro-bios paste. I've done Pepto. 

It is still going. I'm taking in another sample as the vet mentioned that sometimes the cocci aren't shedding (?) and so you can't always detect it.

Any suggestions? OR is it okay for the diarrhea to last a few days? Anyone had experience with diarrhea lasting more than a few days? 

(I went back to the 911 post I did and I've got everything covered for suggestions except rolled oats - he didn't want them AND the horse paste.)

Tonia


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Only one of my boys came up with diarrhea several times his 1st year. He has continued to do this about once a year since he was a baby and always tests negative for anything in his stool. He is my mouthy one, tasting anything that happens by. I follow the instructions of "Field First Aid for Goats" and "Diseases of the Goat". Pepto is not as good as Kaopectate in controlling diarrhea in humans. After decades of sales of over the counter human Kaopectate the manufacturer changed it's formula to contain the exact same main ingredient as Pepto "bismuth subsalicyate". Frustrated with trying to find the original formula I found KAO-PEC antidiarrhea liquid online at Jeffers Livestock Supply. It works very well, is affordable and has a good shelf life. The more experienced owners can speak to how long is safe.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Any diarrhea should be treated as an urgent situation. If they are kept hydrated they will go for days, if not, you can lost them quickly. Kaolin will buy you time for tests, etc, but you need to take it seriously and not wait to start treating it.


----------

